# Ipod Werbung



## l3aum (24. Juni 2007)

Hey Community,

ihr kennt sicher alle die Ipod Werbungen. Die, wo immer die Leute Tanzen, und nur "schwarz" sind. Nun habe ich dieses Cover gefunden:
http://cover.m2y.siemens.ch/cover/643443792264.320.jpg

Ich möchte auch gerne diesen Effekt benutzen. Ist das schwierig ein Bild in "Schwarz und Weiß" zu machen, ohne Graustufen?


----------



## kuhlmaehn (24. Juni 2007)

Nein ist es nicht weil Photoshop dafür schon fertige Funktionen hat. 
Am besten geeignet ist wohl Schwellenwert (Bild -> Anpassen -> Schwellenwert).
Du kannst aber auch mal den Stempelfilter probieren.
Bei beidem sollte das Originalbild recht hochaufgelöst sein damit es nicht zu pixelig wird.


----------



## carlosgonzales (27. Juni 2007)

bild> modus graustufen umwandeln 
oder 
bild> sättigung auf -100 stellen, 
bild> anpassen>gradtionskurve, oberer anfasser links zur mitte, unterer anfasser rechts bis anschlag, sodass anstatt der diagonalen linie eine gerade vertikale ensteht.

besser ist es wenn du das ganze in den einstellungsebenen machst, dann kannst du noch ein bisschen finetunen


----------

